# Marathon Runner!



## RWatkins (Oct 26, 2010)

I woke up this morning and checked the computer hooked to Snooki's wheel. Apparently she liked the bath we gave her because she was up to 13 miles over the 7 hours of running, and was still going when I left for work!

What is the most anyone else's hedgie has ran? Just curious. I also think she liked the Humidity. Since the beginning of winter the humidity in my apartment has been extremely low, but we finally got a humidifier to put out there throughout the day to raise it up before the night.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Wow! Way to go Snooki!
My Cholla will usually run around 8 a night. But every once in a while, he will get about 10-11.
I never thought about humidity. Hmmm...I guess I'll try to see what's different on the days he does extra.


----------



## Sheryl (Sep 9, 2010)

Wilson's highest was 14.something. I'm at work so I can't access my little daily log book to check exactly. That was back before I had to begin limiting his running time, though. His normal distance is now around 10 miles a night. In fact, tonight he should go over the 1000 mile mark!


----------



## I<3Hejji (Aug 29, 2010)

Man! I wish Hejji would run that much! His average is 1.5 miles/night in about an hour and 20 minutes. The longest he ran was 3.0 miles and I was so proud!


----------



## Quilled1 (Dec 29, 2010)

I just got this wheel in the mail today:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0006IK0PQ/ref=oss_product









Is there a way to hook up the computer to that?


----------



## Sheryl (Sep 9, 2010)

I just checked and Wilson's longest distance was 15.47 miles.


----------



## megan4032 (Dec 10, 2010)

Quilled1 said:


> I just got this wheel in the mail today:
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0006IK0PQ/ref=oss_product
> 
> 
> ...


 I have heard some bad things about the "silent spinner" those wheels are said to be dangerous. Here is a thread about it 
viewtopic.phpf=10&t=5658&st=0&sk=t&sd=a&hilit=silent+spinner "It says there prone to tipping over" and "has slits in the running surface,making it easy for a hedgie to get a nail/toe caught and substain a serious injury." sorry about your new wheel


----------



## RWatkins (Oct 26, 2010)

megan4032 said:


> Quilled1 said:
> 
> 
> > I just got this wheel in the mail today:
> ...


Yeah, There are a few threads about it. I would send it back. If you can't afford the Carolina Storm Wheel right now, I would get a comfort soft. Definitely worth the investment for the CSW though. Mine cost a little less then 40$ shipped and got here in 2 days.


----------



## Quilled1 (Dec 29, 2010)

RWatkins said:


> megan4032 said:
> 
> 
> > Quilled1 said:
> ...


****...that was kinda the last of my money for a while 
The one she had before was way too small (like hamster size) and was all wire so I thought her feet were going to slip through and hurt her.,.


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

You thought right about the wire wheel - tres dangerous!

Can you return this one and use the cash towards a CSW? Or at least exchange it at the same store for a comfort wheel? Comfort Wheels are okaaaaaay...Snarf used his a lot without any issues (my main issue was trying to keep the flippin' thing clean :roll: ) but he much prefers the CSW and so do I every morning!


----------



## Quilled1 (Dec 29, 2010)

I inspected the silent spinner last night and I see what you mean about the slits. I bolted it to the side of her cage so it won't fall over and I think I'm going to put tape over the slits as a temporary fix. I woke up to a poopy wheel so she must have used it while I slept but she seems to be okay. I bought it off amazon.com and I've never returned things that I bought online before. This seems important though so I'll see what I can do.

Wow, I don't think I'm going to get another thing for her without consulting this forum first!
*edit* I'm sorry, I seem to have side-tracked this thread a little...


----------



## megan4032 (Dec 10, 2010)

It's fine Quilled1 as long as we go back to the main subject. 
Wow I didn't know some hedgies could run so far!  I have no idea how far my Adeline runs. What do you hook up to the wheel to tell how far they run?


----------



## I<3Hejji (Aug 29, 2010)

Woohoo! Hejji upped it last night from his usual 1.5 miles to 5 miles! Still not as amazing as Snooki, but I am so proud!



megan4032 said:


> What do you hook up to the wheel to tell how far they run?


I use this bike computer to track Hejji's wheel:
http://www.amazon.com/PTI-Schwinn-12-Function-Computer/dp/B000068CJZ 
and if you have a Carolina Storm Wheel here is a link to the page that talks about setting it up. I did it in 10 minutes or less. 
http://hedgehogcentral.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=20&t=4844&st=0&sk=t&sd=a&start=80


----------



## megan4032 (Dec 10, 2010)

Go HEJJI!  Thanks for the info! I would love to know how far my little bundle of spikes runs


----------

